# @vol



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks on the compliments.

Bought the one on the left several years ago when I traded up to a discbine, glad I did as well as during first cutting I hit a groundhog hole and it chucked a rock at the cab and cracked the rear glass, if it wasn't for the glass it would have cracked my right shoulder instead.

Bought the one on the right last year right after getting the newer baler. Made a executive decision after mowing hay for awhile in air conditioned comfort. The decision was that I was getting too old to be eating dirt and sweating my arse off while baling on my open platform tractor. That and with the electronic controls on the baler and the harvest tec unit, getting caught in the rain and getting something soaked that shouldn't be was always a concern.

Both are 2-110 models of the same year and within a hundred difference in the serial numbers and both had under 5000 hours when I bought em. With the close serial numbers, all parts are interchangeable. The second one also had a new injection pump, injectors and a new AC compressor installed before I bought it. Turns out somebody spent a lot on the injection pump/injectors and didn't fix their problem. Always thought it sounded like it had a slight miss at WOT that got worse the emptier the tank got.

One day while baling for somebody else I was climbing a long hill and it died, got it running, then it wouldn't reach WOT. Called it a day then as the hay was getting tough and babied it up to the pick up, next day changed filters and that didn't help. Pulled em off to make sure I had the o-rings in correctly, which still didn't help. Changed the water separator after that and while trying to get it to prime I noticed a few bubbles would get pushed out the inlet tube when stroking the hand pump, then get sucked back into the inlet when releasing it.

Turns out the primer pump on the 354 Perkins are completely re-buidable and one of the check valves popped out of it's seat. Reinserted it and had to severely stake it in as it's been loose and floating around long enough to eat the bore up. Reassembled it and it's never missed a lick since.

Yah, those 354-4 Perkins really purr, really torquey as well for supposedly only a 110hp tractor.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Good read. I have always romanced the Oliver but never sprang for one, but that will end soon. Like to restore a 66 and a 88 and play with "pulling" on a 1855 - 2255. I have always loved green.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Have 3 of those. A 1855 I just got done replacing bearings and a head gasket on, a 2255 that atm is a basket case. Tranny is completely out of it. Have a couple 88's sitting around, a 77, a 770, and a 880, also have a 1600. All are diesel except for the 77. I'd like to find a 99 with the jimmy diesel in it, that'd be fun to pull with.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

mlappin said:


> Have 3 of those. A 1855 I just got done replacing bearings and a head gasket on, a 2255 that atm is a basket case. Tranny is completely out of it. Have a couple 88's sitting around, a 77, a 770, and a 880, also have a 1600. All are diesel except for the 77. I'd like to find a 99 with the jimmy diesel in it, that'd be fun to pull with.


Check this 99 Jimmy ‪Oliver Super 99 GM 2-stroke diesel tractor pull‬‏ - YouTube

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Added another photo to the babies album.

Also started another album.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

mlappin said:


> Added another photo to the babies album.
> 
> Also started another album.


The 1600 is nice. Always liked the wide fronts on the bigger Olivers. I actually tried to buy a 1655 this week. I kinda wanted one to rake with and maybe do a little pullin' also. Still going to try and buy a 1655 this fall. A little overkill to rake with but what the heck. You probably already know about this website for Oliver decals, but I just learned about it this week;Oliver Decals, decals for restored Oliver 55 Series tractors. Looked at your new album also, some good pics. Really liked the double center kicker wheels on the NH carriage rake. You need to buy the little woman her own baby....maybe a 2-85 Cab?

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Thing is the wife can't drive a stick to save her ass. The tractor she was driving has a hydraulic shuttle for forward and reverse, can also be locked in neutral all from the same lever. From the story as I heard it, she got her drivers license during the summer, and drove to school that fall, her dad and brother put six differant clutched in her car before the first semester was over. After x-mas break she was driving a automatic to school.

The 2-85's were nice tractors, exact same thing as a 2-105 but without the turbo. A little word of advice for anyone that's looking at the Whites, if you can find one, go with the 2-88 or the 2-110, replacement models for the 2-85 and 2-105. Almost same tractor but with a lot of updates and improvements.

The 88/110 used the 354.4 perkins. Updated motor that several of the leak issues were fixed, block is cast slightly differant as well, can be turned up to 140-145 hp no problem. same engine alot of the older massey conventional combines used.

the 88/110 have the shifter moved from the floor to the right hand console, makes getting in and out _much_ easier.

The 88/110 have the A/C condenser in front of the radiator where it belongs, most of the 85/105 series had the condenser on top of the cab with three electric fans to move air. Even when working properly these fans don't move near as much air as a engine driven one and from that lack of air, the A/C doesn't ever seem to work near as well.


----------

